# Life satisfaction and types



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Rate your life satisfaction and tell us your type.

Life satisfaction overall will be calculated from the rating of these areas (1 to 10 scale, maximum of 10 each and 100 points total):

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally)
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life)
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness)
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10)
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control)
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future)
9. Happy with how you spend your free time
10. Rate your happiness on an average day


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

INFP
43/100

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) 8
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved 4
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) 1
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning 1
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) 5
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) 1
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) 6
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) 5
9. Happy with how you spend your free time 6
10. Rate your happiness on an average day 6


----------



## greatheights (Jan 11, 2016)

ISFJ
67.5/100 *yes the half matters! 

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally): If you asked me a year ago, it would have been a 3 (was in a really bad place in life in all areas). Now I've made drastic changes and have this new amazing zest for life, so I'd have to say a 7 right now. 
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved: 6 - but I'm super hopeful I'm at a turning point and have a good feeling positive things are coming with all the changes I'm making.
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life): Again, a year ago this would have been a 2 or 3, but now around an 8.
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning: 3 - I was anorexic for 4 years and this set me back lots. But knowing this I'm staying positive and working towards improving this area.
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness): I'm a personal trainer, would be a 9 if I didn't have insomnia. So because of that, around a 5 on bad days, 8 on good depending on sleep. (average of 6.5
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10): 8
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control): 6, moving to Colorado in August and I anticipate that will be a better environment for me.
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future): average of all of those things, 7. I'm at a 10 for happy with my future.
9. Happy with how you spend your free time: Now a 9, a year ago, would have been a 1 or 2.
10. Rate your happiness on an average day : Now a 7, but many variables go into play here.


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

Infp 
57/100
1. 8
2. 6
3. 5
4. 2
5. 7
6. 7
7. 5
8. 7
9. 4
10. 6


----------



## Sevenblade (May 26, 2014)

INTJ

56/100-70/100 depending on whether I consider past/present or future for questions 7 and 8. 

1. 9
2. 9
3. 3
4. 4 
5. 4
6. 8
7. 3/8 (Moving soon)
8. 1/10 (Past and future are very far apart on the spectrum for me)
9. 8 
10. 7


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally)
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life)
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness)
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10)
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control)
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future)
9. Happy with how you spend your free time
10. Rate your happiness on an average day

1. 7
2. 3
3. 1
4. 8
5. 7
6. 4
7. 1
8. 1
9. 3
10. 2

37/100


----------



## eurekAhaaaa (Jan 22, 2016)

*ISFP
*
1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *8* I could do better at maths hhhh
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *7* not really proud of smth. but for me it's enough I'm happy : D
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *8* I've experienced a big growth when it comes to social life and I'm so grateful for, the friends I've made, I have a great mother and my brother awww, father a bit less great and love life hm my personality still needs to grow for this I think : D
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *10* I've never thought I could afford all my food, books and rent from my student job, I'm not depending a lot on my parents and this independence means so much to me : )
[/B]5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *6* I'm slim but in summer I used to run ca.5 times a week 10km and I should get back to this routine I feel definetely too lazy doing nothing.
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *7* it really depends on the people, not everybody is perceiving me the same way, but generally yesss : D, just I should be more confident and less shy with guys who please me
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *8* Yesss actually yes : )
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *past 5* *future 9*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *7* I do fun things and I work (useful) but there should be less chilling and more discipline, studying, working out etc.
10. Rate your happiness on an average day* 7*


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

*ENTJ: 92/100*

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *9*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *10*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *8*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *10*
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *9*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *10*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *7*
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *10*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *10*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *9*


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

*1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally)
*9/10- I have things to work on to achieve my own ideal on a consistent basis, but I have all the tools to do so.
*2. Satisfied by what you've achieved
*10/10- I'm still a student, but everything is still possible for me.
*3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life)
*8/10- Currently single, so I can't say I haven't been happier, but perfectly content and feel like socially everything I want I can get. If I could I'd give myself a 9/10 now, and give myself an 11/10 while in love.
*4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning
*9/10- I'm a student, but I'm not very materialistic anyway
*5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness)
*8/10- I need to cut down since I've finished my bulk a bit chubby, but I'll do it by this summer which is all that matters
*6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10)
*10/10
*7. Happy with your environment
*10/10
*8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future)
*10/10
*9. Happy with how you spend your free time
*9/10
*10. Rate your happiness on an average day
*9/10

92/100

I think happiness is mostly a choice though. Most of the points I docked are purely just because I have goals I haven't accomplished yet- but I'm in the process of working toward those goals and feel they are all achievable.

The only thing that really makes me "unhappy" is when negative people around me are throwing their negativity around and I get some of the splash. Within myself I feel 100% content with life, including its challenges and uncertainties which are part of it.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

*ISFJ*

1. Happy with who you are *6*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *3*
3. Fulfilled by your social life *7*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *1* _(I'm a high school student so I don't have time for a job)_
5. Happy with how you feel physically *8*
6. Happy with how others perceive you *7*
7. Happy with your environment *9*
8. Happy with your past and future *6*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *4*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *6*

57/100

Wow I get a failing grade for happiness level, but at least I'm still more happy than not! :tongue: My life is probably much better than that of others and I think the main reason that I am not super happy right now is because of the fact that I am a perfectionist and set very high standards for myself, so when reality gets in the way and I under perform it is a bit disappointing.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *7*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved* 6*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *8*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *5*
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *7*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *7*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *7*
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future)* 8*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *10*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *9

74/100 ISFP
*


----------



## floatingpoint (Dec 30, 2015)

*ENFP* 
happy with who you are -- 7
satisfied by what you've achieved -- 7
fulfilled by your social life -- 9
happy with money -- 7 
happy with physical -- 9
happy with other's perception of you -- 8
happy with environment -- 8
happy with past + future -- 8
happy with free time -- 7 
rate your happiness on an average day -- 7 
Rate your overall happiness *77 / 100*

Overall I think I'm an imperfect person who's made my fair share of mistakes, but ultimately I really like myself despite my numerous flaws. I've got a life that's far nicer than I probably deserve, and mostly I just feel tremendous gratitude for everything I have. I do admit that I'm really stressed and I don't get enough sleep, which affects my happiness sometimes. But such is life  

I can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

ISTJ
74/100

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) - 7
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved -6
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) - 8
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning - 5
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) - 9
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) - 10
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) - 8
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) - 4
9. Happy with how you spend your free time - 10
10. Rate your happiness on an average day - 7


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

1) 8/10 - Almost.
2) 8/10 - No, but I recognize I did great and I am proud of it.
3) 5/10 - I don't need to.
4) 3/10 - No, I got much less than my country owes me.
5) 6/10 - No, I'm far from perfect.
6) 9/10 - I almost don't care.
7) 7/10 - One of the best place to be, yet full of infuriating idiots.
8) 8/10 - No care for the past, good hopes for what comes.
9) 8/10 - Pretty much.
10) 6.5/10

ENTP - 75.5


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

*ISTJ*

1. Happy with who you are - 7
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved - 5
3. Fulfilled by your social life - 6
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning - 2
5. Happy with how you feel physically - 8
6. Happy with how others perceive you - 8
7. Happy with your environment - 7 
8. Happy with your past and future - 7
9. Happy with how you spend your free time - 9
10. Rate your happiness on an average day - 7

*66/100*


----------



## huehuehue (Mar 19, 2016)

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *9*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *9*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *8*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *5*
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *8*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *10*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *9*
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *10*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *10*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *9*

87/100
INTJ


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

*ISTJ* with unusual taste for Ti.

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) - cannot say I'm happy, satisfied might be the proper word - 4/1/5 - *3* 
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved - *2* - just because I have proper education and a steady job - nothing else.
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) - *1* - at least my parents are still alive...
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning - *6* - it's quite good for what I do and where I live - not much, but enough.
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) - *4* - I try to eat healthy, but I don't exercise, and that's bad.
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) - *2* - though do I get respect when really needed.
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) - *2* - it's not the people, it's the world I'm in and the situations I created and chose to be in that make me unhappy.
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) - I'm not proud of my past, but it includes the best moments I'll ever experience, so I'll give it a 6. Hopes for the future - 0. Guess it's another *3*.
9. Happy with how you spend your free time - *1*. At least I'm not into criminal activities...
10. Rate your happiness on an average day - around 4 if not depressed, around 2 if depressed, rounds down to one more *3*.

Overall score: *27/100*


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) 8
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved 3
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) 2
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning 3
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) 3
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) 3
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) 2
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) 4
9. Happy with how you spend your free time 2
10. Rate your happiness on an average day 4

INFP
32/100


----------



## Muskaan (Jan 27, 2016)

*INTP*


1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *10*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *6*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) * 6*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *10*
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *7*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *9*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house,
the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that 
you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *7*
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *4*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *8*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *7*


*My Happiness rating-- 74/100*


----------



## AngelicaSchuyler (Apr 4, 2016)

INFJ

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) 9 
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved 6
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) 6
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning 4
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) 4
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) 10
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) 6
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) 9
9. Happy with how you spend your free time 7
10. Rate your happiness on an average day 7

Yikes...68/100, and I was being generous.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

*INFP*

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *10*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *7*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *6*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *7*
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *4*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *8*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *7*
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *10*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *7*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *10

Overall: 76/100*


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

ENTP, 78/100.

*1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally)*
8.

*2. Satisfied by what you've achieved*
6.

*3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life)*
6. 

*4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning*
6.

*5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness)*
9. 

*6. Happy with how others perceive you*
10. 

*7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control)*
7. 

*8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future)*
8. 

*9. Happy with how you spend your free time*
9. 

*10. Rate your happiness on an average day*
9.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

INFJ 69/100

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) - 10
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved - 4
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) - 9
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning - 0.5
5. Happy with how you feel physically - 7
6. Happy with how others perceive you - 9
7. Happy with your environment - 6.5
8. Happy with your past and future - 6
9. Happy with how you spend your free time - 9
10. Rate your happiness on an average day - 8

Typical story of the talented and self-confident working class youth. I need me some fucking paper, that's all, and I'll be straight balling! If I was born with the same silver spoon up my ass as others, then I would be tearing shit up right about now. But I wasn't, so I need to worry about the paper.

Also a meta observation, I'm not so sure number 8 is really necessary. I'm not 'happy' with my past because I don't care about it and I don't want to waste time thinking about things that have happened already; whether the memories be positive or not. I like to look to the future a lot, so the way I read that question, it would be 5/5 for future and 1/5 for past. But just because I don't think about the past, doesn't mean I feel unhappy about it!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Big Daddy Kane said:


> INFJ 69/100
> 
> 1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) - 10
> 2. Satisfied by what you've achieved - 4
> ...


I don't think about the past at all, but that doesn't make it less important for others. Si doms don't think about the future as much as Ni doms, doesn't make the future less important. I formulated the question in such a way to fit all types.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I don't think about the past at all, but that doesn't make it less important for others. Si doms don't think about the future as much as Ni doms, doesn't make the future less important. I formulated the question in such a way to fit all types.


Yeah, respect, you've put together a really good questionnaire. It's so Te, quantifying feelings in terms of a 1-10 scale, and then adding up the totals for a percentage score :laughing:


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Ni-Se and Fe-Ti but i'm not exactly sure of the order yet (sorry)
*65/100*

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *7*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *5*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *7*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *6*
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *4*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *10*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *5*
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *8*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *6*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *7*


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ISFP 55/90 (I'm in school)
1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *8*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *5*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *3*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning (I'm in school)
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *8*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *9*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *4*
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *6*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *8*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *4*


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Big Daddy Kane said:


> Yeah, respect, you've put together a really good questionnaire. It's so Te, quantifying feelings in terms of a 1-10 scale, and then adding up the totals for a percentage score :laughing:


I am slightly obsessed with quantifying things lol


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enfp 
1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally)
8
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved 7 
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) 10
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning 7 
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) 10 
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) 10 
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) 10 
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) 7 
9. Happy with how you spend your free time 10
10. Rate your happiness on an average day 9 

92  quite content with life - but still need to work on improving my intellectuality and much more to learn


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) (7/3/2) => 4
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved => 3
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) (*/*/*) => 2
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning => 3
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) => 7
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) => 5
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) (4/8/6/4/1) => 4.6
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) (5/1) => 3
9. Happy with how you spend your free time => 6
10. Rate your happiness on an average day => 3

40.6/100
INFP


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*ENTJ 76/100
*The "lowness" of this score has to do with were I am financially/career-wise. But I have 2, 5 and 10 year plan in place to get where I want. In about 5 years, I anticipate I'll be around an 80/100. In 10 years, 90/100.

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *9 - always room for improvement*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *6*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *8 *
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *6*
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *7 - I'm preggers.*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *7 - remaining score tied directly to my success and status*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *8 - *
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *9*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *8*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *8*


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

68/100

I get a D+!


Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally)

9

Satisfied by what you've achieved

5

Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life)

4

Happy with the sum of money you're earning

3

Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness)

8

Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10)

8

Happy with your environment 

6

Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future)

7

Happy with how you spend your free time

10

Rate your happiness on an average day

8


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

l'enfant terrible said:


> rate your life satisfaction and tell us your type.
> 
> Life satisfaction overall will be calculated from the rating of these areas (1 to 10 scale, maximum of 10 each and 100 points total):
> 
> ...


enfp 48/100


----------



## BlueMajorelle (Oct 20, 2015)

*91/100 -- ISFP*
I am happy with where I am at in life. If, in 10 years, I haven't achieved anything more than what I've done now, I think I would be unsatisfied because I plan to continue growing as a person and learning and exploring... But right now, I think I'm doing pretty good for myself all things considered. ^_^

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) : 8/10
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved 9/10
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) 10/10
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning 9/10 
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) 8/10
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) 9/10
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) 9/10
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) 10/10
9. Happy with how you spend your free time 9/10
10. Rate your happiness on an average day 9/10


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Rate your life satisfaction and tell us your type.
> 
> Life satisfaction overall will be calculated from the rating of these areas (1 to 10 scale, maximum of 10 each and 100 points total):


1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) [10/10]
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved [10/10]
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) [8/10]
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning [7/10]
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) [7/10]
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) [10/10]
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) [8/10]
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) [10/10]
9. Happy with how you spend your free time [10/10]
10. Rate your happiness on an average day [10/10]

INTJ: 90/100


----------



## Devilsfan2326 (Mar 19, 2016)

INFP

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *8*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *6*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *3*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *5*
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *5*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *6*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *7*
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *8*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *4*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *4*

56/100


----------



## EmilyRebane (Jun 20, 2015)

INFP

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *7/10*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *8/10*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *9/10*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *5/10*
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *6/10*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *9/10*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *8/10*
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *8/10*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *6/10*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *6/10*

*72/100*


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

ENFP
25/100

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally)
9

2. Satisfied by what you've achieved
2

3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life)
2

4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning
1

5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness)
2

6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10)
2

7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because 
of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control)
1

8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future)
2

9. Happy with how you spend your free time
2

10. Rate your happiness on an average day
2


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I am slightly obsessed with quantifying things lol


It's not a bad way of doing things, I'm happy to concede.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *8*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *8*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *7*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *1* (I bring no money home as I'm a student and that bothers me)
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *7*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *8*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *5*
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *9*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *7*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *7*

so 67/100 overall


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

INFP 65/100

1. Happy with who you are (intellectually/spiritually/morally) *10*
2. Satisfied by what you've achieved *7*
3. Fulfilled by your social life (family,friends,love life) *2*
4. Happy with the sum of money you're earning *1 (err I don't have a job and I'm 30k in debt thanks college)*
5. Happy with how you feel physically (health and fitness) *4*
6. Happy with how others perceive you (if you don't care at all about that just throw a 10) *9*
7. Happy with your environment (the country you live in, the city/town/village you live in, your house, the people you interact with on a daily basis because of work/studying basically the factors that you have to deal with everyday but are not exceedingly easy to control) *10*
8. Happy with your past and future (eg.fond of your past,high hopes for future) *9*
9. Happy with how you spend your free time *7*
10. Rate your happiness on an average day *6*


----------

